# Como se cuáles son los diodos rápidos?



## rastone1993 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro,
desguazando plaquetas viejas, me encuentro con diodos raros,o sea que salen del 1n400x...

por ejemplo un 1n5398...que es un rectificador de 1.5A...

pero quiero saber qué denominación tienen los "diodos rápidos",
ya que en su encapsulado no dice "diodo rápido"

ojala me guíen un poco! =)


saludos"!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2010)

yo cuando tenia todos mezclados los ponia en un extremo de la mesa y prendia el soldador al lado.
los que escapaban mas rapido hacia el otro extremo de la mesa iban a la cajita de diodos rapidos .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2010)

A buscar data*shits* mijo 

Si no dice díodo rectificador y dice : Rápido , Ultrarápido , Scoty , son rápidos.

El ultra es el de carreras 

Saludos !


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 14, 2010)

je je je esa estuvo muy buena je je je...creo que asi como se les llaman en español diodos rapidos tambien tienen uno en ingles y es si no me equivoco Schottky con esa referencia ya puedes tener una idea de como buscar lamentablemente esta casi todo con nombres en ingles, te dejo una pagina que explican algo es poco pero te da otra idea mas saludos....

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema5/Paginas/Pagina6.htm


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2010)

el de dosmetros es otro, es uno que desarrollo el de viaje a las estrellas.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> A
> Si no dice díodo rectificador y dice : Rápido , Ultrarápido , *Scoty *, son rápidos.
> 
> !


.............................................................



reyvilla dijo:


> je je je esa estuvo muy buena je je je...creo que asi como se les llaman en español diodos rapidos tambien tienen uno en ingles y es si no me equivoco *Schottky* con esa referencia


 
......ja. me hago el vivo pero yo tambien siempre escribo cualquiera .....................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya demasiado que había puesto data*shit* como para abusar con el Schottky que suena "pior"


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 15, 2010)

si pero es lo que consegui y creo que lo mas correcto...aunque la tecnica de fernandoe esta muy buena intimidar a los diodos a ver cual sale corriendo mas rapido...jejeje....saludos


PD: por si yo tambien me he equivocado, y he dudado, pero una que nunca se me olvida es la de un compañero en el tercer semestre en plena presentacion de proyecto, me pregunta que eran esas lentejas en el circuito, como se llama y hasta que funcion tenian...eran un condensador...el muy como que falto a esa clase y pensaba que eran frijoles....jejeje


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

mmm... yo pense que eran como estos...


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 15, 2010)

Me suena a diodo HV de microondas


----------



## rastone1993 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jajaj gracias a todos por las respuestas, creo que me quedo con la respuesta de fernandob,
los voy a poner a todos en filita, y los que llegan primero...

Me tendré que poner a buscar datashits 

Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Dano (Oct 15, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> mmm... yo pense que eran como estos...



Pueden ser iguales a los diodos comunes pero el tiempo de recuperación es mas rápido, vienen para HV también al igual que los diodos comunes.


----------



## Cartelos (Ene 28, 2011)

¿Qué tal?

De acuerdo, pero mi pregunta va en otro sentido. Tengo una cantidad importante de rectificadores que me obsequió un amigo que labora en una maquiladora, me dice que se utilizan en fuentes conmutadas y que aún estando en perfecto estado, los desechan por problemas en la cuerda del tornillo de sujeción. Desde luego que busqué las hojas de datos, pero nada. ¿Existe alguna forma de saber si son rápidos? Además claro, de la prueba del soldador, que ya la realice, pero no funcionó porqué estos animalitos están muy pesados.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 28, 2011)

USa un probador de velocidad de diodos , ese determina la velocidad miralo y chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Cartelos (Ene 29, 2011)

Muchas gracias, procederé a construir el circuito para hacer pruebas. Luego cuento como fue.

Gracias.


----------



## mcpiebot (Ene 30, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> yo cuando tenia todos mezclados los ponia en un extremo de la mesa y prendia el soldador al lado.
> los que escapaban mas rapido hacia el otro extremo de la mesa iban a la cajita de diodos rapidos .



Me parece que esta es la mejor respuesta, por lógica, los diodos rápidos se mueven mas rápido que los lentos...

Por otro lado, ningún componente electrónico trae su descripción incluida, a veces ni letras traen (como las resistencias), así que lo mejor que podemos hacer es buscar su hoja de datos ("datasheet" para cuando están bien hechas y "datashit" para cuando están mal hechas o incompletas) y ahí podremos  encontrar toda la información disponible sobre el componente.

Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Ene 30, 2011)

> yo cuando tenia todos mezclados los ponia en un extremo de la mesa y prendia el soldador al lado.
> los que escapaban mas rapido hacia el otro extremo de la mesa iban a la cajita de diodos rapidos .


Perdon por meterme sin aportar nada, pero tenia que remarcar el mensaje de fernandob DD


----------



## rastone1993 (Ene 30, 2011)

fernandob se merece un mención por el comentario jej


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> yo cuando tenia todos mezclados los ponia en un extremo de la mesa y prendia el soldador al lado.
> los que escapaban mas rapido hacia el otro extremo de la mesa iban a la cajita de diodos rapidos .


----------



## unmonje (Ene 31, 2011)

rastone1993 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro,
> desguazando plaquetas viejas, me encuentro con diodos raros,o sea que salen del 1n400x...
> 
> por ejemplo un 1n5398...que es un rectificador de 1.5A...
> ...




Es curiosa tu visiòn de las cosas.....
Dices que desguazas plaquetas...y ...¿Como lo sabes si en ellas no està escrito -plaquetas-?
... mucho menos -viejas-

Bueno ...con los diodos -ràpidos-  pasa algo parecido...-*No lo dicen*-
Nosotros aqui ...  ,hubieramos esperado que SI te dieras cuenta...!!!

Como a nosotros nos sucede que NO tenemos la menor idea de cuales son ràpidos y cuales no, probamos algunos metodos.

1- Lo que propone FERNANDOb,el que gana es el mas ràpido ò....
2- Lo que hago yo,...simple mortal...busco en los manuales de componentes de los fabricantes...y ahi me entero cuales son mas ràpidos que los demas...
( no hacemos magia...o sea..laburamos )

Un abrazo.
Newton nunca pudo saberlo...Tiraba diodos desde la terraza y todos  llegaban casi juntos!!!

Fernando B ..tu humor me mata, lo curioso es que cuando lei el encabezado pensè en exacta respuesta...!!! jajaaa


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2011)

yo hace un tiempo compre unos schotklis.
y cuestan como uno normal .

o sea que ...........

la cosa es simple:

si veo diodos raros se juntan todos.
un dia que estoy al pepe pongo la fuente en lo maximo que tengo , creo que 35v y con una R= 2,2K por decir un valor me pongo a probarlso a ver si son zener.
ni falta que hace que ponga el dibujo , con el tester veo el valor.

los demas , si son chiquitos y no veo el codigo los supongo como lo peor (1n4148 sin menospreciar al muchacho) .
a menos que tengan forma de algo mas grande .

o sea que , usar un rapido como uno comun pero de poca corriente no molesta.
y si le veo dudas o cara de raro (diodo tunel carpiano o varicap fluorescente) va al tacho y listo .
salen MONEDAS comprar una tira de 20 de ellos.

yo tengo 1n4148 , muchos 1n4xxx , algunos de 3 amper , otros de 6 amper.
zener varios................

la verdad que ni da para andar haciendose un probador de eso , uno que va de paso por la casa de electronica compra unos cuantos y san se acabo.
yo antes me hacia la listita, de cada compo que podia necesitar, yel dia que psaba por la cassa de electronica me cargaba.
ls 1n400x esos de a 100 ni dudar ,se usan como agua, yeso cuando uno no tiene que armar un grupo de placas, sino .........

ademas .....como digo......por lo que cuestan...siempre dicen que ustedes arman cosa con componentes recauchutados........a mi me ha pasado de hacer placas yque falla .....y estoy horas buscando por que mier.... no anda ...y resulta que era un capacitor electrolitico que use reciclado o un diodo que pintaba.....en fin.....perder tiempo y tiempo por recauchutar porquerias.
creo que es parte tambien de un buen profesional tener su organizacion y su stock de cosas.

y como dije: 
lo recicldo , si quieren que termine como diodo d señal para la carga de un C o para encaminar una tension como si hiciese una compuerta, se prueba que ande con 30v y listo , sabemso que terminara en una placa de 12v o de 5v .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> yo hace un tiempo compre unos schotklis.
> ........


 

Otro que le patina al *schottkey* 

Aunque anda más cerca


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2011)

1n5822 o 19  ..................me va a ser mas facil aprenderme eso .


----------



## rastone1993 (Feb 1, 2011)

jaj schotklis!

pero más alla de todo, reconozco que uso muchas cosas recicladas.
Pero tengo cuidado eligiendo, utilizo resistencias recicladas, i antes de usarlas las mido con el tester aver si estan bien, tambien reciclo capacitores cerámicos y de poliester, los electroliticos los utilizo poco, ya que estos sí fallan.Los utilizo donde no sea de urgencia, o alguna placa sencilla...
al igual que los diodos, si son medios raros prefiero no utilizarlos, es preferible los 1n4148 y los 1n4xxx...
y bueno, los IC y los reguladores, esos si que los reciclo todos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

Como dijo Aristóteles, los diodos rápidos son los que no pueden ser alcanzados al momento de soldarlos, salvo por Jay Garrick


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2011)

Lo conectás en una conmutada , en serie con un electrolítico . . . si explotan juntos  . . . . no era rápido


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

2M te invito a moderación, junto con tu motocicleta


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2011)

los electroliticos pueden presentar problemas en constantes de tiempo .
una forma sencilla de probarlso es eso , una constante de tiempo , un interruptor, una R  y un led.
cargo y descargo (y el led me permite ver) .

pero asi y todo van a filtrado de la fuente , no a taos ni nada mas delicado .


----------

